# Looper and Nora's dream



## TylerD (26/2/15)

Just a quick comparison. This is just my own findings.
In a perfect world, Looper and Nora would have been sisters.
Both these juices are on the dot. Fruitloops & milk.
For me the only difference will be:

*Looper* more fruity / More creamy than milky R.350
*Nora's* more lemon on the exhale / more milk than creamy R.260

Theres a place for both these juices!

My Looper is finished and I got 2 bottles of Nora's yesterday.

I love them both. But with a difference of R.90/bottle, I will be giving my money to Nora for her hospital bills.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Just a quick comparison. This is just my own findings.
> In a perfect world, Looper and Nora would have been sisters.
> Both these juices are on the dot. Fruitloops & milk.
> For me the only difference will be:
> ...



Thanks @TylerD 
i am currently enjoying a bottle of looper and now noras dream will go on my list too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/3/15)

So, its worth a try? I can get hold of it here as well and i am looking for a milky flavour since i had condensed milk from JustB


----------



## Kaizer (13/3/15)

I totally love Nora's Dream. Tastes exactly like lemon creams. I wish I had bought more 
I missed the bus to try Looper.


----------



## TylerD (13/3/15)

Tom said:


> So, its worth a try? I can get hold of it here as well and i am looking for a milky flavour since i had condensed milk from JustB


For sure! Gone through 2 bottles of Nora's and 1 Looper and I will be buying both again. Can't get enough of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/3/15)

Order placed for looper  supplier does not have nora tho...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kaizer (13/3/15)

I was just gonna ask which vendor you getting your juice from and then saw your location. Lucky you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/3/15)

Atm it must be showing the UK flag. Flying home today.. to Germany


----------



## TylerD (13/3/15)

Tom said:


> Atm it must be showing the UK flag. Flying home today.. to Germany


Just don't start drinking the juice. It doesn't taste the same.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/3/15)

Have not tried Looper but I can agree that Nora's Dream is excellent! Have been vaping it solid since the last 3 weeks

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Tom (13/3/15)

off topic....just ordered Nicks Blissful Brews new Loops juice. Will do a back to back on those 2 juices soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/3/15)

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts/review @Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------

